# Bronze Skin Edit?



## delizo23 (Jul 16, 2010)

not sure if this is where this thread should be. so please move if its not right

my question is, How do i edit a picture like this? as in, the skin. how do i get that bronze skin? i tried desaturating and darkening the oranges. but could someone help me out and show me a more detailed way in photshop or lightroom3

heres the pic
http://modelmayhm-3.vo.llnwd.net/d1/photos/100523/12/4bf97fe262de2.jpg


----------



## ann (Jul 16, 2010)

you need to post this in digital section as you will probably get more help.

this forum is basically for traditional darkroom work


----------



## delizo23 (Jul 16, 2010)

ok thanks! sorry about that mods!


----------

